# sex after tearing and stitches?



## FingerLakesMom2B (May 20, 2008)

I have a three week old daughter, and I had some bad tearing and lots of stitches with her. Anyone remember how long before they had intercourse after giving birth and having stitches? I'm gettin' antsy!


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a 2nd degree tear and we waited 4wks.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

We didn't even try for 6 months. I had so much healing to do....at three weeks pp I couldn't even sit and sex was the LAAAAST thing I wanted to think about. Anyhow, it took a good part of a year to fully heal and have no pain during sex.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

You should probably wait at least until you have absolutely NO discomfort with sitting or other normal activities. Then, take it slow and go easy. Some ppl heal quick and straightforward--some take more time. Just don't push it, which will only make healing take longer.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I waited the full reccomended time to actually dtd, what was it 6 or 8 weeks? I had 3 tears; one cervical, one vaginal and one peri. My perineal tear was 3, and my midwife said my cervix was pretty unrecognizable before I was repaired







I think we went 8 weeks, I really wanted to be sure I had fully healed.







But, I was well taken care of and everything is back to normal.







:


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

I have had tearing with each birth and I wait 6 weeks...to the day! Ha ha! We just count down the days. I guess I could probably do it a bit sooner, but I think there is a mental confidence thing. I just am not psychologically ready until week 6! It takes a little longer than 6 weeks to "look" the same, but it does feel fine from week 6. Good as new!


----------



## paphia (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a 2nd degree tear that my Ob stitched up with an "extra" stitch ("Just to keep everything in place")







: . Not good. We could dtd after the 6 week mark but I never felt right - i always was way too tight and it hurt both of us.

After my UC I had a skid mark that I let heal naturally and I feel totally back to the way I was pre-tear w/dd. I am so thankful things fixed themselves. If you have any issues like I did where things weren't stitched properly, please don't hesitate to look into getting it fixed.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I had a cervical tear with DS1, we waited about 8 weeks but I still had discomfort with sex for a while. This time around I had a minor vaginal tear, no stitches, but I'm only 1 week postpartum so definitely no sex for a while yet.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a 2nd degree tear and we waited six weeks before attempting intercourse, but made love in other ways. It probably took a good four or five months before I felt completely healed enough to have intercourse without any discomfort at all. Be gentle with yourself


----------



## azedazobollis (Feb 27, 2003)

Six years ago, I had a water birth and ripped about 1-2 inches across my last scar. It wasn't that big of a deal. 2 weeks after I really wanted sex and we went very slowly. It was OK I guess, I didnt feel anything significant happened, but I allowed myself more time to heal. 3 weeks- I sqatted ever so carefully to pick something up and tore massively. I never did heal back up properly. If I had to do it over again, I would have gotten stitched up and not had sex for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## lmbjer (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a 3rd degree with DS and waited 6 weeks. It was rough for the first few times and uncomfortable for several more after that. With DD I re-tore the same line, waited 5 weeks and had no problem....go figure!


----------

